# WP...saddle skirt shape?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it really depends on what the current style is.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Start the new trend? 

Hasn't the ultra light saddle trend been in for a while? Maybe it's time for a change.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Start the new trend?
> 
> Hasn't the ultra light saddle trend been in for a while? Maybe it's time for a change.


That's true. To top it off I was going to do a black round skirt lol. I'm really going to be making a trend huh? :wink: The idea behind it is that black is making a comeback...so I wanted to get a saddle to try dying. Well, I found a couple round skirted saddles that I really like, so...why not?


----------

